# short protocol this time and not responding that well! info needed!



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi!

Thamks for reading my post...

im looking for info on timings of injections...
Had my day 8 scan today and nurse said i wasnt responding as they had hoped and wanted to up my dosage and push back ec date.
I had  agreat response on my long protcol last time with lots of follies, no ohss but i think the dr was being very cautious this time...im on 112.5 gonal f a day which i take at 7.30pm after work.
As im not responding too well with only 6 follies and one leading follie at a good measurement they have upped me to 150.
What im thinking is to start taking my gonal f a little bit earlier, im thinking this will speed up the process a little fo my next scan Friday.

So what my questions are...

does the gonal f injecting HAVE to be done at the same time every night?
Also, can i take my cetrotide injection at a different time then gonal f?

My dr never told me any times just do each once a day....

Please lend me your knowledge asap!

good luck girlies x


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Me again... talkin to myself    it helps!   

The increase in gonal f and the earlier injection time has not helped...   day 10 scan today and still 6 follies, 7mm lining.

Im told to continue on 150 gonal f and scan on monday with ec est for wednesday.
Can anyone tell me how many follies can pop up to a good size in five days?
Is my lining ok for day 10 if ec is in 5 days?
sooo many questions, so much concern all that when im supposed to be having pma!

Any advice at all pleeease? any happy stories with 6 follies? anything positive at all?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I can't offer you advice about timings etc, only that for all of my cycles I was told to inject at the same time every day.  I can give you a positive experience though.  I had 4 follies, 2 eggs, one suitable for implantation and the result is sleeping peacefully upstairs!  It is quality over quantity, it really does only take one.

Sending loads of                                      .  Good luck!

Sue


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

What a lovely story! thank you for sharing that with me! it really has helped lift my mind!
Im much happier today   

Thankyou... and good luck on your journey


----------



## lt81 (Aug 5, 2010)

I had my day 6 scan on Friday and only have 3 follies, biggest at 11mm.  Anyone know if more can appear on day 10 scan which is due tomorrow?  Worried they will cancel the cycle


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi!

On my day 6 scan i had four, now i have 6 and tomorrow is my day 13 and my nurse told me we should have some more.
Its very scary but its early days yet so i expect you will get some more.
Did the drs leave you on the same dose? what dose r u on?
Im sure you will get some more hun   

Ive been doing soem research and some girls get lots some girls get a few but from the posts on here ( see wraakgoddins below) it doesnt matter too much.
well, we certainly can only try our best to relax n let our drugs do the work.
I sit with a hot water bottle on my belly every evening...i hear that helps!

Sorry if i wasnt much help...were in the same boat here! 

Good luck for tomorrow, pls let me know how you got on! xxx


----------



## Sakura 78 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Summer,

I had a worse response on the S/P but even with 6 follies you still have a great chance, the most I've ever had is 6 follies and although it hasn't worked for me yet (PMA PMA!) it can and does work with even fewer follicles. It really is quality over quantity! I think your lining should be fine at this stage, it still has time to grow, yours is 7mm and I think it needs to be over about 9 mm so don't worry.  Let is know how everything goes won't you? 
It81-  Hope the scan went well?  I think there is still time for more to grow, by day 10 they should be able to tell whether it is worth going ahead with E/C  , personally my clinic would go ahead if I had that many and they were the right size. It does work with even a small number so don't give up hope!  
Love Maiya


----------

